# Any Nitehawk owners out there?



## hickslawns

Just curious. We are shopping for another unit and I have been strongly considering a Nitehawk unit. We are looking used so it will most likely be a 200dlx or 400 rather than the Osprey or Raptor. We currently have a Schwarze 333SE which does what we request of it. I am not sure we would see much difference for parking lots and general litter/trash/debris cleanup. 

If you do run a Nitehawk, have you had any issues? Are there any maintenance items I would want to consider? How have you found them to be in regards to fuel consumption? Any big pros or cons compared to other units you have used?

Looking forward to seeing any responses. Thank you, Phil


----------



## kingriver

*NightHawk Sweeper*

I own a 2007 Nighthawk Sweeper. Have had it since new. Got 12,000 on it. Live in Alaska, Kenai Peninsula. work it 3 nights a week in the summer, 6-8 hrs, use it lots in the spring for cleaning up sand/gravel from winter. Its the DX400 with the Duramax diesel, and Alision Trans. The sweeper itself Nighthawk works really nice, have had one issue with the Duramax diesel, had to have all four injectors replaced--was warranty work. On the sweeper have replaced hydraulic fluid every year, new filter, and one outer bearing. I WILL BE PURCHASING ANOTHER NIGHTHAWK WHEN THIS ONE IS OUT OF WARRANTY.

NICE TRUCKS, LOVE THE HYDRAULIC'S

ANY OTHER QUESTIONS,

JAMES
River City Clean Sweep


----------



## hickslawns

Thank you James. Still shopping. Just need to find the right fit for us. You would think a guy willing to spend $25-30k would be able to find something decent. So far, I just haven't found the right deal yet. I am looking into the Nitehawk brand seriously. At this point, I would just like to find something single engine that hasn't been beat to death or have 150k miles on it.

Maybe someone will see this and chime in with a nice used unit for sale. lol


----------

